# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβί στρογγυλό και κουτί μεταφοράς μικρών ζώων με ζευγαρώστρες

## mirsini_st

Καλησπερα ανταλλασω τα δυο παρακατω αντικειμενα που τα χω και καθονται στην αποθηκη κ μου πιανουν χωρο για  ζευγαρωστρες καναρινιων σαν αυτη στη φωτο στο τελος  η για κλουβακι καταλληλο   για οικογενεια  bungie

Δινω:
1)στρογγυλο κλουβι,χρωματος μπλε ελεκτρικ,με ξυλινη κουνια και υλινη πατηθρα,διαστασεων 73Υ διαμετρος 40



2) κουτι μεταφορας μικρων ζωων  χρωματος γκρι σκουρο,διαστασεων 33Π49Μ30Υ (Στο περιπου λογω καμπυλων δε μπορω να μετρησω ακριβως)



Ζηταω:

Ζευγαρωστρες  σαν αυτη της φωτογραφιας (διαστασεις 60cm x 26cm x 34cm )



Ή ευρυχωρο κλουβι με  οριζοντια καγκελα γιαοικογενεια  budgie (δυο για την ωρα αλλα  θα κανουν και κουτσουνακια οποτε το θελουμε ευρυχωρο)

----------


## mirsini_st

παιδακια τα χαριζω  γιατι πρεπει να αδειασω το σπιτι λογω μετακομισης....παραλαβη υπενθυμιζω απο το σπιτι μου στην Κυψελη

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει μιά συναλλαγή με ΚΤΕΛ, θα με ενδιέφερε το κουτί μεταφοράς, αν σου αρέσει κάποιο απο τα κλουβιά μου.

----------


## mirsini_st

καλησπερα!αν θυμαμαι καλα μενεις στη λειβαδια????ποια κλουβακια εχεις διαθεσιμα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί, Λιβαδειά είμαι...
Λοιπόν, διαθέσιμα έχω αυτό 



και αυτό




Απο το πρώτο λείπει το συρτάρι, όμως είναι μεγάλο σε μέγεθος και πιστεύω θα σε βολέψει καλύτερα αν καλύψεις κάπως το κενό για να μην πέφτουν κάτω τα σπόρια.

Επίσης έρχονται χωρίς αξεσουάρ (πατήθρες, ταϊστρες, κτλ)

----------


## mirsini_st

χαχαχαχ!Με  ενδιαφερει το κιτρινο!Ηταν να το παρω βασικα καποτε που τοχες σε αγγελια  αλλα  δεν τα καταφεραμε!!!

Δε θυμαμαι...Σπαει σε κομματια?

----------


## Niva2gr

Ναί... Απο τότε περιμένει... Σπάει το πάνω μέρος και το υπόλοιπο διπλώνει. Είναι μεγαλούτσικο σαν πακέτο. Ίσως να βόλευε αν σου το έστελνα ακέραιο. Μπορείς να μάθεις αν μπορώ να σου το στείλω ασυνόδευτο με ΚΤΕΛ;

----------


## mirsini_st

μπορεις   :Happy:   το πας στα εκδοτηρια το μετρανε η το ζυγιζουν πληρωνεις κατι κ το στελνουν...εχω στειλει σε αλλη περιοχη...βεβαια αν θες  μπορω να περιμενω μηπως βρεθει καποιος απο αθηνα προς λειβαδια κ το αντιστοιχο να μας εξυπηρετησει

----------


## mirsini_st

Χαριζεται το στρογγυλο μπλε κλουβι....

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! το χαριζεις ειπες? ειναι ενταξει για κοκατιλ, το λεω ξερεις λογω της μεγαλης ουριτσας που εχουνε αυτα τα πουλακια. θα ηταν ευκολο να μου εστελνες το μπλε κλουβακι με κτελ η μεταφορικη? δικα μου τα εξοδα εννοητε!

----------


## mirsini_st

Δημητρη  δεν ξερω αν κανει ...δεν εχω κοκατιλ...ειναι ομως μεγαλο...δες τις διαστασεις κ υπολογισε...με κτελ μου ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο να σου πω την αληθεια γιατι δεν εχω μεταφορικο μεσο αυτο τον καιρο....με μεταφορικη μπορω αλλα δεν ξερω αν συμφερει....εχει στειλει κανεις να ξερουμε  τιμες?....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οπως το βλεπω απο αποψη μεγεθουν δεν κανει για κοκατιλ...

και οπως γνωριζουμε γενικα τα στρογκυλα κλουβια δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο,ειναι μια χαρ αομως για προσωρινο κλουβι!
*οι μεταφορικες συνηθως ναι συμφερουν!

----------


## lagreco69

Θα περασω Δευτερα πρωι απο ενα courier να ρωτησω τιμουλες και μιλαμε τοτε. ελπιζω να ειμαι τυχερος και να το εχεις ακομα. σε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σιγνωμη...οχι το κουριερ δεν συμφερει,με πρακτορειο συμφερει...

----------


## george45

Mυρσίνη έχω 2 μπατζάκια 2 μηνών και θα ήθελα ένα κλουβάκι μόνιμο για επαρχία (να μην ανεβοκατεβάζω το δικό τους για λίγες μέρες που κάθομαι)!
αν δεν τα βρείτε με κάποιο φίλο για ανταλλαγή έρχομαι να το πάρω αύριο!είμαστε γείτονες μένω λίγο κάτω απ την αχαρνών (στο ύψος της πλατείας αμερικής)!
δεν έχω κάτι να σου δώσω, μόμο 1 σακούλα φρέσκο ηλιόσπορο από ένα κοκατίλ που μου πέθανε!
ευχαριστώ

----------


## mirsini_st

Γιωργο θα περιμενουμε το Δημητρη να  δει τις μεταφορικες   κ αν δε συμφερει  θα το δωσω σε εσενα...Απλα επαναλαμβανω επειδη δεν εχω αυτοκινητο δεν μπορω  ευκολα να παω στα κτελ η σε αλλη περιοχη...

----------


## george45

> γιωργο θα περιμενουμε το δημητρη να  δει τις μεταφορικες   κ αν δε συμφερει  θα το δωσω σε εσενα...απλα επαναλαμβανω επειδη δεν εχω αυτοκινητο δεν μπορω  ευκολα να παω στα κτελ η σε αλλη περιοχη...


eντάξει μυρσίνη σ΄ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Μυρσινη. η μεταφορικη ειναι μια χαρα! αυτο που με απασχολει ομως, ειναι οτι ο φιλος Γιωργος το χρειαζεται για μπατζι και εγω για κοκατιλ. τα πρωτα εχουν μικροτερο σωματοτυπο και θα ειναι πιο ανετα, απο το να βαλω εγω τα κοκατιλ που θα μου δωσει συντομα ενας φιλος. οποτε εαν συμφωνεις και εσυ να το παρει ο Γιωργος το κλουβι. σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! που με περιμενες, το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα!!

----------


## george45

> Καλησπερα! Μυρσινη. η μεταφορικη ειναι μια χαρα! αυτο που με απασχολει ομως, ειναι οτι ο φιλος Γιωργος το χρειαζεται για μπατζι και εγω για κοκατιλ. τα πρωτα εχουν μικροτερο σωματοτυπο και θα ειναι πιο ανετα, απο το να βαλω εγω τα κοκατιλ που θα μου δωσει συντομα ενας φιλος. οποτε εαν συμφωνεις και εσυ να το παρει ο Γιωργος το κλουβι. σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! που με περιμενες, το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα!!


Δημήτρη σ΄ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mirsini_st

Χαιρομαι που τα βρηκατε μεταξυ σας...μακαρι να μπορουσα να  σας εξυπηρετησω και τους δυο!Γιωργο στειλε μου μηνυμα να κανονισουμε!

----------


## george45

> χαιρομαι που τα βρηκατε μεταξυ σας...μακαρι να μπορουσα να  σας εξυπηρετησω και τους δυο!γιωργο στειλε μου μηνυμα να κανονισουμε!


aπλά αισθάνομαι λιγάκι τύψεις μήπως ήθελε να το πάρει ο δημήτρης και το φρέναρα τον άνθρωπο!
θέλεις να έρθω λίγο αργότερα προς κυψέλη;

----------


## lagreco69

Μην αισθανεσαι καθολου τυψεις φιλε Γιωργο. εξηγησα σε προηγουμενο μυνημα τον λογο που το εκανα. ολα καλα!!

----------


## mirsini_st

το κλουβακι δοθηκε στον γιωργο   !ελπιζω τα μπαντζακια του να το χαρουν!

----------


## mirsini_st

Ευχαριστω πολυ τη Μαρια για το υπεροχο κλουβι!Το budgie μου παρτυ κανει απο τη χαρα του!!!

υπαρχει ακομα το κουτι μεταφορας μιας και δεν το πηρε τελικα η Μαρια ....χρειαζομαι ενα κλουβακι για ενα ζευγαρι καναρινακια οποτε θα προτιμουσα να ανταλλαξω το κουτι μεταφορας με ενα κλουβακι αν δε δοθει συντομα θα το χαρισω

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μυρσινη ΑΝ δεν βρεις να το ανταλλαξεις δωρισε το σε καποια φιλοζωικη ομαδα...σιγουρα θα του ειναι πολυ χρεισιμο!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραια! η προταση του φιλου Γιωργου, καθε βοηθεια στις φιλοζωικες ειναι απαραιτητη για να συνεχιζουν να πρατουν το θαυμασιο εργο τους.

----------


## ria

Μυρσινη σε περιπτωση που δεν βρεις να το ανταλλαξεις ενημερωσε με..σιγουρα θα το χρειαστουμε εμεις για μεταφορες γατουνιων σε γιατρους...

----------


## mirsini_st

ria   επειδη μου πιανει τον τοπο  8α μπορουσα να το χαρισω  αν  βρουμε   κοινο χρονο να το παρετε  απο καπου

----------


## ria

Μυρσινη μου δυστυχως χρειαστηκαμε πιο συντομα κλουβακι μεταφορας και πηγαμε και αγορασαμε καποια οικονομικα οποτε ισως να το εχει καποιος αλλος αναγκη!!!!!!1

----------

